# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Combinatie drug ghb en alcohol velde Tim - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Combinatie drug ghb en alcohol velde Tim*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 16 minuten geleden*
ROTTERDAM - Een combinatie van de partydrug ghb met xtc, cocaïne en alcohol heeft hoogstwaarschijnlijk de dood van Tim Benningshof uit Ommoord veroorzaakt.
Doodsoorzaak Tim Benningshof nog niet duidelijk Telegraaf
Doodsoorzaak 21-jarige onduidelijk Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

